# ##### WRUW Citizen - September 2021 #####



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## 00110010000010011001 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Broadway (Jul 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Citizen by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Chidling (Aug 6, 2021)

Bike to work


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Today I am wearing my first Citizen, which was a gift from my wife. Model CA4220-80L.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chidling (Aug 6, 2021)

While testing engines, I also test the new watch


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BN4026-09E


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

More desk diving unfortunately...
















Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chidling (Aug 6, 2021)

Based on my pics from last two weeks, one could think my only Citizen is BN0220. No, I have also this NY0040. This is my second one. As I was stupid, I sold the first one, but after an year, I have bought another one 🤦‍♂️😂


----------



## 00110010000010011001 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Chidling (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## 1386paul (Mar 19, 2009)

Fresh restoration on this 62-6198, just completed this afternoon.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chidling (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Brycen
















-Shawn


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

More CC5006-06L photos, because why not?


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Doing some work around the house.


----------



## Chidling (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Tuesday! PMV65-2241


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Pachanga (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Pachanga (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Sigh, there was a time when people knew how to make small flybacks . . .


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## jwernatl (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will_atl (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Thursday! PMV65-2242


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

aafanatic said:


> Happy Thursday! PMV65-2242


Pool water on your watch?!??! What has gotten into you???? ;-)


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Citizen Primo(CA0467-11H)


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jwernatl (Dec 21, 2014)

gto05z said:


> View attachment 16111619


That beautiful man. What's the reference number? Im going to get one.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I think it works. New blue rubber strap for the MP Flyback.
?


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

Back on an elastic Nato but I have a rubber strap coming for it.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)

jwernatl said:


> That beautiful man. What's the reference number? Im going to get one.


*CITIZEN PROMASTER Fugu Limited Edition 888pcs Diver's 200m Automatic NY0097-87A*


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

More of the same model from me 
Taken on a walk with the family this morning.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food Instagram
















Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 16114249


^^^^^^^^. You sir have good taste! ^^^^^^^^^

Citizen ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> ^^^^^^^^. You sir have good taste! ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Citizen ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Thank you, you have a varied and interesting collection yourself


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

My latest acquisition


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC3067-88E


----------



## in2zion (May 21, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chidling (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Zee80 (May 9, 2018)




----------



## MrHalfSleeves (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## will_atl (Aug 22, 2021)

New to me, cleaned up, scratches taken out of sapphire, case cleaned a little and new strap.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## jwernatl (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food Instagram
















Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chidling (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My girlfriends one and only Citizen 










Afternoon swap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

JR4045-57E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creepycrawling (Jul 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Dante80 (Dec 5, 2020)

Jounetsu day!


----------



## will_atl (Aug 22, 2021)

Another new watch!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Frugalwatcher (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

This old thing from 1978&#8230;

View attachment 16127077


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElGhurafiy (Jun 30, 2021)

Happy weekend everyone.

Late to the party this month..

Good to be back with this 5810-F80022.


----------



## Frossty (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## will_atl (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Sunday! Signature AV1000-57A


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

NY0045


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Frugalwatcher (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

fargelios said:


> View attachment 16132403


Very classy looking one!


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Citizen Eco-Drive ProMaster Diver for today.

It's a lovely watch, my only gold tone diver, and has quickly become a favourite.

It's on a dark green custom leather strap with the original buckle.









September 21, 2021: #citizenwatch #ecodrive #divewatch #solarwatch #solardiver #shorts #watchshorts


This Citizen Eco-Drive ProMaster Diver for today. It's a lovely watch, my only gold tone diver, and has quickly become a favourite. It's on a dark green cust...




youtube.com













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Science451 (Jul 20, 2011)

And the same watch but in blue:


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

Old trusty again today. I thought I had lost it last week. Wore it riding the bike and I stopped somewhere for a coffee, checked the time and...no watch. The strap imprint was still there on my wrist. Checked around the car park, rode home and checked around. Nowt. I was pretty miffed. Went indoors and there was my watch. I had left home without it.


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Tuesday! Signature Titanium Grand Complication BZ0016-50E


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CITIZEN NY0097-87A Promaster Fugu Asia Limited Edition 30th Anniversary Watch


----------



## Frugalwatcher (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Wednesday! "GTS-300" NB1031-53L


----------



## ElGhurafiy (Jun 30, 2021)

Good evening / morning everyone wherever you are.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

The first and second watches I've ever owned and the ones that started me on this hobby............


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

natural habitat (former military runway)


----------



## MrHalfSleeves (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Thursday! "GT-200" NB0070-57E


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

00110010000010011001 said:


> View attachment 16094632


Nice Aqualand.


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

CitizenPromaster said:


> natural habitat (former military runway)
> View attachment 16137576


The main runway is 3077 meter long and 45 meter wide.


----------



## jvspin (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Chidling (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Friday! CC7015-55E


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Promaster
















NY0054-04L


----------



## will_atl (Aug 22, 2021)

AW1529-81W Mickey Water Sport, in its spiritual home!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Saturday! CC9025-85E


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

H B M ❤









*F900-T022685*


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

After wearing only DLC for many months now, and with my end of summer tan, I'm starting to think the MRK titanium is too bright and shiny??? After getting rid of my TIC titanium watches I've really become enstranged from "bare" titanium.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Sunday! CC9020-54E


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Real top diver


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Citizen Promaster BN0151-09L today. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vmaniqui (Sep 22, 2021)

here's mine for today's run at the grocery. although I only have 6.5 inches wrist size, I still love this watch....... might really look like a hockey puck on my wrist but for some reason I like it.  Happy Monday everyone...


----------



## will_atl (Aug 22, 2021)

CA0020-05E - on a new Barton quick release
Strap


----------



## vmaniqui (Sep 22, 2021)

will_atl said:


> CA0020-05E - on a new Barton quick release
> Strap
> View attachment 16146067


I like the logo on the top one better…..


----------



## will_atl (Aug 22, 2021)

vmaniqui said:


> I like the logo on the top one better…..


Lol, I was sitting waiting for my son and that’s the pic I took, much like the watch, the the car needed some love when I got it! 2016 Cayenne base with 95k miles!


----------



## vmaniqui (Sep 22, 2021)

will_atl said:


> Lol, I was sitting waiting for my son and that’s the pic I took, much like the watch, the the car needed some love when I got it! 2016 Cayenne base with 95k miles!


Yes nice car you’ve got. Sorry I am paying more attention on the car than your watch. 😊😊😊 honestly I like the watch too. 😏


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

History repeat
1982>2021


----------



## ElGhurafiy (Jun 30, 2021)

C300 titanium day. Bracelet back on.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Tuesday! CC7014-63E


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L today.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 00110010000010011001 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4008-51E today.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Wednesday! NB1031-53L


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Titanium MRK


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

ATD53-2772


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Thursday! CC7014-82E


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

JW0104-51E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachanga (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Chidling (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

😎😎


----------

